# Best Method of Transport?



## mikkan77 (Apr 13, 2009)

So My boyfriend and I are moving to our new house on Monday, and we are a little concerned about the best method to transport Hobbs. Its about a 20min drive to the new place from the apartment, and we are transporting all of our belongings and then making a special trip with just her in the car.

Ususally with my lovebird I would just put him in his carrier, but Hobbs is still extremely hand shy. She's made awesome improvements considering she has only been with us since last Sunday (she'll now pick individual seeds off our finger tips if we put our fingers through the cage bars) but if we put our hands in the cage she'll still move to the opposite end of the cage.

I was thinking of just leaving her in her cage and covering it partially with a towel, as I don't want to stress her out by chasing her around the cage trying to catch and then putting her in a carrier. But then if I leave her in the cage she might not have the best balance because of her only having the one leg. 

I'm not sure of what we should do... I know it wasn't the best idea to get her when we were in the middle of a move, but the conditions she was living in were pretty dismal to leave her at petcetera for another week  

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It should be OK to transport Hobbs in her cage. I would cover it completely tho. It would be a good idea to have everything all arranged when you get her to her new spot so there won't be any waiting period to get her set up. The earlier in the day that you can do that the better so she will have time to look around before lights out


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would not leave her in the cage as she might not have good balance like you suggested but also the toys might swing around and hit her. I would think the safest way would be to gently scoop her up and put her in her own carrier with a towel over half of it.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

id just take anything out of the cage that could hurt her and leave her in it.....she will feel safe in there and besides...u dont want to scare her more by grabbing her...just take it slow in the car and cover her completely.....i think they deal with car rides better than their humans think they do!...she will have her own ways to deal with her balance and will utilise them in the situation...at worst she will go to the floor of the cage and lean on teh ground...maybe put a towel on the floor fo the cage for the trip?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The addition of a towel is a good idea!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would mabey even try and remove some of the top perches so if she does fall off a perch during the trip it is a low one.


----------



## mikkan77 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for your suggestions everyone,  I think we'll take some perches out and cover the floor of her cage with a towel, as well as covering her cage in general when we transport her


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

I transported Halley 500 miles (nearly a 10-hour drive!) in his cage. Granted, he had a smaller cage back then, but still. I just put the perches low and took out his toys, kept his cage covered the whole time, and he did extremely well.


----------

